# Nissan Titan As Tv



## Ravens35 (Jun 5, 2006)

I just recently purchased a 28krs. I currently use my company car, a Yukon XL 5.3 V8 as the TV. I have WD and anti-sway. I'm not real crazy about towing with my company car.

I'm looking at purchasing a Nissan Titan 4x2 for a tow vehicle. It seems like a great truck for the money and has a tow capacity of 9500lbs. Don't know about the wheelbase with a 30 foot trailer. I've noticed some of you have the Titan. What are your experiences? How do you like it?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ravens35,

The Titan makes an outstanding tow vehicle. I pull my 28RS-DS (same size as the 'Roo) with no problems whatsoever. Rock solid stable and tons of grunt.

That being said, I am a little concerned about the tounge weight. According to Keystones spec sheet on the web, the 'Roo has lower tounge and gross weights than the 28RS-DS (which seems more than a little odd to me), but putting the weight of a big quad or a couple of bikes in the garage is really going to load up the tounge.

Of course, that is what W/D hitches are all about solving. Still the individual axle ratings on the Titan are not it's strong points. It can pull a lot, but carry capacity is limited.

I think I would want to see some true 'real world' tounge weights of some of the other 'Roo owners before I made that call.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

If you are actually contemplating buying new then why wouldn't you go to 3/4 ton and rest assured you would be fine?

Titan's GVWR is probably strained? What is it by the way?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I am with Mike on this. If you are buying new, look at 3/4 ton.

The Titan is a great truck. However, the more I look at the specs.....It really does not give a lot of payload before exceeding the GVW of the truck.

I was actually reading a thread on this on the "dark side" this morning.

Good Luck and Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to say but would have to agree with the others 
And look at a 3/4 ton if you are looking for new
with carry bike in the Roo should add quite a bit to the tongue weight

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree with Doug, and the rest. Upsize for a toyhauler. No sense shorting yourself...toys are heavy!


----------



## Ravens35 (Jun 5, 2006)

Price would be the main factor in not going with a 3/4 ton, although I have looked at them. As I said, I already have a company vehicle w/ company gas as my primary vehicle. This new vehicle would mainly serve just as a tow vehicle. I would be trading in the wife's Nissan Sentra, which does carry a very hefty payment.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Ravens35 said:


> Price would be the main factor in not going with a 3/4 ton, although I have looked at them. As I said, I already have a company vehicle w/ company gas as my primary vehicle. This new vehicle would mainly serve just as a tow vehicle. I would be trading in the wife's Nissan Sentra, which does carry a very hefty payment.
> [snapback]121871[/snapback]​


I would think that if you are going to drop $28K on a Titan.......You could come real close on a 3/4 ton.

Look around. I bought my 3/4 for $22K brand new.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Ravens35,
> 
> The Titan makes an outstanding tow vehicle. I pull my 28RS-DS (same size as the 'Roo) with no problems whatsoever. Rock solid stable and tons of grunt.
> 
> ...


Somehow I knew, before clicking on it, Doug would have the first reply on this post.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

GoVols said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Ravens35,
> ...


I was wondering what that noise was


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yeup....3/4 ton to the rescue!


----------



## Ravens35 (Jun 5, 2006)

The thing is I really like the look and the feel of the Titan. I've always been partial to Nissans, and they have really attractive 2% financing.

It's a tough call. My Harley weighs 800lbs. The trailer should actually track better with the bike on board.

I'm going to take another look at the Silverado 2500's. I need an extended cab for the cat. With gas prices what they are, you would think great deals could be had for these monsters. Another problem I'm having is that 4x2's are tough to come by this time of year. What's on the lot is basically what they got. With the Nissan, 4x4 is only like a $1500 diff. On the GM it's close to 3K. I already have one 4x4 for the very few snowstorms we get. I'd hate to spend the money for something I'm never going to use.

Now if money wasn't an object I'd go for the Harley-Davidson F-250.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Ravens35,

Maybe you will get Employee Discount Pricing in a few weeks on Chevy\GMC and there is always Ford X Plan Pricing. I have also heard of a Program called GM in the Driveway, (GMID). If you know a GM employee ask them about it. It is essentially Employee Pricing. I believe you can do a Google Search and find GMID.

Don't know about Titans' gas mileage but a friend of mine has one. He says it is horrible at about a top of 14MPG around town. Chevy's have notably pretty good gas mileage.

I'm very convinced the 3/4 ton is the way to go!


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Raven, do what I did and buy an older 3/4 ton to get by until the MegaTitan comes out.







I am paying $8500 for a 2000 Chevy C/K in mint condition. It only has the 5.7L, but it pulled the 'Roo through the NC mountains without a problem this past weekend.


----------



## WDS9074 (Jun 19, 2006)

I am currently pulling my 28KRS with a 4x4 Nissan Titan and I have a full Size Harley in it. I have no problems pulling even in the mountains. The gas milage while pulling is around 9 mpg.


----------



## Ravens35 (Jun 5, 2006)

To the dismay of the 3/4 ton fans, I went with the Titan.

The thing has a 9500lb. tow capacity. My trailer has a 7000lb GVWR. It has Dana axles, a boxed steel frame, and a 5 speed auto tranny with a gear ratio equivalent to a four speed's 4:10.

My Yukon XL pulled the Roo pretty well with a 5.3ltr and a 3:73. I just didn't want the liability on a company truck. I'm sure this will perform better. It sure has a ton of torque.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrats on the new TV Ravens35!!!

I know you're going to love the new Titan. It will definitely do the job.

C-Mac


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great choice, Ravens!

I think you will be very pleased with your choice.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Excellent choice on that TV...














I'm so happy with our setup, I'm sure you will be too...Keep us posted...When is your maiden voyage with the new setup???


----------



## Ravens35 (Jun 5, 2006)

The maiden voyage for both the new TV and TT will be A week from tommorow. We'll be heading to the Outer Banks in North Carolina. Staying at Camp Hatteras.

I just picked up a Prodigy brake controler today. I have a Voyager in the Yukon.

I love this truck. For the money you really get alot.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ravens,

Which trim level did you get? Crew or extended? We need details!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ravens35 (Jun 5, 2006)

It's an SE 4X2 extended cab in the smoke color. It has the tow package, traction package, and the popular package (which gives you the power seats, and other bells and whistles)

I would have liked to get a crew cab, but it was very hard to find one in a 4X2. I didn't want to shell out the extra cash for a 4x4 since I already have one, and we really only get like 2 considerable snowfalls a year up here. (Although if you watched the local news, you would think this town has never seen snow before.) Since it's just my wife and I (and a cat), I think the extended cab will suit us well.

Between the two of us this is our fourth Nissan. I've had a Maxima, she's had an Exterra and a Sentra SE-R. They have always been great cars for the money.

Thanks to everyone for their advice. A 3/4 ton would have been nice, but it may have been overkill for the Roo. By the time I'm ready to upgrade to a bigger TT, then I'll be ready for a new truck. Although my next RV may just be a Provost bus that you can park the bike underneath it. Then I'll be retired and hopefully a full timer.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sweet deal, Ravens!

I think you are going to find your Titan does just fine in the snow. I am an avid skier and have driven my Titan up to the slopes for two winters now. So far I have only had it in four wheel drive once... And that was only because I felt like I should at least try it out. Not because I in any way felt the need.

True, I run studded snow tires on all four corners, but between the ABS and traction control, that truck is almost impossible to break loose. I mean you really have to try!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You bought a TITAN?

Cool!


----------

